# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  My toad isn't eating?

## Sariel

About 5 months ago I caught a small American toad and started taking care of it. ( not sure if it's a male or female yet ) I feed it every 1-2 days. It usually eats a worm or some ants or other small bugs. I have taken it in my backyard where it usually eats, but it sees the bugs right in front of it and it doesn't eat anything, it just tries to burrow in the dirt or hide under leaves. This has been going on for the last 5 days. Whenever I have it in my hands it will start crawling up my sleeve (it has never done this before.) It's movements have been significantly slower than before as well. I went to the pet store and bought it small crickets ( it has never eaten them before ) but it won't even touch them. It's still drinking a lot of water though. Recently, it has been getting VERY cold out, I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it?

If anyone knows what's going on, PLEASE respond. I am very worried about my little friend.
 :Frown:

----------


## Bryce

Hi! I would start by trying to keep the enclosure warm. Around 65f is the lowest temperature for these toads. I personally try to keep my toads at 69 minimum.
Apart from that, stress is a possible factor. To reduce stress you can avoid handling the frog, keep it's enclosure in a low traffic area, and cover the back and/or sides of the tank, as well as make sure he has lots of hiding places.
What kind of tank is he in? What kind of decor etc? A picture of the tank would be helpful.
On another note, frogs and toads in captivity require vitamin and calcium supplements(calcium+d3 and a multivitamin) to avoid dangerous illnesses.

Good luck! I hope you can get your toad eating again.

----------


## Herpin Man

Being cold blooded, toads do not eat if they are too cold. As Bryce said, warm it up. Feed it in its enclosure. Count the number of crickets or other prey items that you put in there, and you will be getting an idea of how much it is eating.
A couple other points- feed it more. It looks skinny in the photos. Young toads eat a LOT.
Also, toads do not drink. They absorb moisture through their skin- maybe that's what you meant by drinking.

----------


## xicobasaj

My toad is continuously eating everything what toad to want and feeding time of the toad have been decided on the calendar times. Toad is now begin exercise when australian writings.com will I do then toad near me do the exercise.

----------


## LydiasMom

I'd add that if your toad is used to your company and enjoys it neglecting the toad will stress them, too. My Lydia is VERY about her time with me, if I'm out all day when I get home she wants out right away and then climbs me and cuddles me and will curl up on me and nap. So, pay attention to Your Toads stress signals. They're very communicative when you pay attention

----------


## LydiasMom

I also wanted to reaffirm as above that this sounds like the temperature drop is the issue, that's hibernation and stay warm behaviour. Have you raised the temperature for your little one?

----------


## tepim

MyBKExperience, also known as My Burger King Experience Survey is conducted on www.mybkexperience.com. In this survey, you are allowed to share your views and opinions openly.

homedepot survey    |
mybkexperience.com   |
njmcdirect

----------


## Trout hunter

> About 5 months ago I caught a small American toad and started taking care of it. ( not sure if it's a male or female yet ) I feed it every 1-2 days. It usually eats a worm or some ants or other small bugs. I have taken it in my backyard where it usually eats, but it sees the bugs right in front of it and it doesn't eat anything, it just tries to burrow in the dirt or hide under leaves. This has been going on for the last 5 days. Whenever I have it in my hands it will start crawling up my sleeve (it has never done this before.) It's movements have been significantly slower than before as well. I went to the pet store and bought it small crickets ( it has never eaten them before ) but it won't even touch them. It's still drinking a lot of water though. Recently, it has been getting VERY cold out, I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows what's going on, PLEASE respond. I am very worried about my little friend.


My toads went through a period of lethargic behaviour due to cold temps in my house. Try to keep it at steady room temperature. As other members have stated , temperature fluctuations may effect the toad's metabolism which reduces appetite as the toad would be attempting to prepare for winter. As for feeding suggestions, I have yet to find a toad that has refused nightcrawler, hornworms or pillbug/woodlouse. sometimes my toads also go through a phase when they want exclusively nightcrawler compared to crickets . Hopefully that is all that is going on with your toad. I wish you the best of luck

----------

